# Vista won't boot in safe mode?



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Im Jacob
My computer was running slowly so i was following some instructions and trying to boot my laptop in safe mode. However when i selected Safe Mode it said 'Windows is loading drivers please wait' and then stayed like this on the same driver for 3 hours before i had had enough and took out the battery (Not good I know)
I think i know what could be causing it though as everytime i turn on my laptop it will go to the windows loading screen and then come p with a black screen saying something allong the lines of 
"Windows is checking files, File type is NFS, Could not open volume, please wait"
but dont quote me on that.
After this screen lasting maybe 4 seconds the computer loads perfectly okay.

I have no idea whats going on:sigh:

Please help
Oh and sorry if its a bit jumbled but i dont really now how to explain

Jacob


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried this three times but all that happens is a DOS windows pops up then goes again within a second.
Please help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the cmd listing in accessories
choose run as admin
then run 
chkdsk /r


----------



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

I did what you said but this message appeared:

"The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time your system restarts? (Y/N)"

I scheduled a check and restarted but nothing happened, still got the same message as i first posted about. Tried your advice again but still the same outcome.

Thanks 
Jacob


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a HP Compaq laptop and that site doesn't have this listed :4-dontkno

Any other ideas?

jacob


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the maxtor one


----------



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

'Error: cannot read diskette or no diskette inserted'

Sorry to be a pain.

Jacob


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the cover off the h/drive access hole and see if you can see the label on it


----------



## jaaacob (Mar 31, 2009)

Cant see anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have to remove the drive and look at the other side

try the seagate utility on it


----------

